# My budgies like each other, but not me



## Shemp

I got two new budgies 2 weeks ago from petco. The store didnt tell me their age or gender. But Im assuming theyre both male.

I know naturally any bird will be a little spooked of humans. Since I got them they've both eaten from my hand a few times. Peepo (my green budgie) has perched on my finger about 3 times (flying off two and staying for a little bit once). My other bird, Chocobo, is very skittish and gets away from any human hand entering the cage.

Today I tried feeding by hand and they were both scared of me again. These are my first birds, so I know next to nothing about bonding. They clean each other, play with each other and do that cute little kissing thing. I can tell theyre very comfortable in their cage. I just dont know where to go from here. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is recommended that you do not try to touch or "tame" your budgies for a minimum of two weeks in order to give them time to settle into their new environment.

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Therm

Deb has given you wonderful advice. Just relax and take things slowly and follow the steps given. It will take time but you can be successful.


----------



## despoinaki

I agree, Deb gave you great advice. It's too early. Relax and you'll see, your budgies eventually will bond with you. Patience and no sudden moves towards them. Keep us posted!


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello there and :welcome: to the forums!

I can't possibly add to the great advice given above, so I will only say that I am sure that with lots of love, trust, patience, and respect, your little ones will learn to enjoy your company. 

In the meantime, be sure to check out the links provided by Deborah, as they will help to fill you in on the very best practices for budgie care :thumbsup: If you have any questions afterwards, don't hesitate to ask! We'd love to help 

We hope to meet your budgies soon! :wave:


----------



## Pegg

Welcome to TB,
I'm looking forward to meeting your budgies.
icturesplease:


----------



## Budget baby

Hello and welcome, it is completely normal how your birds are acting. take the time to read through the links provided, the information will be of great help to you.:blue throat:


----------



## Shemp

I dont understand, some days they will eat from my hand and the next day theyre scared of me as if it were their first day here :c Im afraid my budgies will never like me :/ I talk to them every time Im in the room and rest my hand in the cage every day for about 10 minutes. Anything else that may possibly help?


----------



## Budget baby

Having two budgies does make it a little harder to develop a bond as naturally they want to be together being birds.
Don't get disheartened try to sit near the cage read to them from a book, this way they will become used to your voice . You will need to try placing your hand inside the cage more often, have some millet or another treat for them, don't try to be forceful, they will get curious and soon come and see what it is. Also place some in the cage so they know it is nice and they can eat it.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339042-how-my-grandfather-taught-me-tame-budgies.html


----------



## StarlingWings

Cathy has given good advice. Remember, taming doesn't happen overnight. Some days they may be more receptive than other days. Either way, it's important to be patient and take things at their pace to build a lasting bond :thumbsup:

Beginning by resting your hand in the cage without moving as well as talking to them softly as much as possible is a great first step! Slowly but surely they will get used to you and you may be able to move on to moving your hand closer, etc. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mexicoandice

Hello, and :welcome: to TB! Deb and Cathy have given great advice in regards to training. If you post a picture of your budgies we can possibly help you determine their genders and also, we all love cute budgie pics! 

-mexicoandice


----------

